# Training A horse.



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

In a year I will be riding my horse a lot, but this spring I am breaking her and I want to know what you think on breaking her bareback first.

I have a very close relationship with my horse, I got her almost 4 months ago as a wild yearling. I think her birthdate is in January, so now she is almost 2. She is really nice and calm, stands still for as long as you want her to.

Things I can do with her:
-I can get her to back up on just a voice command, even when I stand like 5-6 feet away from her, and she is free in her pen.
-Lunge in circles around me both ways, walk and trot.
-knows whoa really well
-free lunges (depends on the day though)
-comes when called
-follows me
-leads perfectly in the open and in her pen
-ties good
-picks up all 4 hooves without problem
-desensitized to farm equipment, bags, ropes, etc
-moves her hindquarters and forequarters


Is there anything else I can do with her also.

BUY ANYWAYS, back to the subject I am asking a question on!

I am wanting to break her in the spring, if the plates in her knees are closed (I will get a vet out to check) I do not have a saddle, but I do have a bridle and a bareback pad. I was planning on breaking her without a saddle, and everybody around here thinks its a good idea, but what do you think?

In the future, I am planning on training her to do some bareback and bridleless riding also, along with mostly riding her bareback, at least until I find a good saddle.

I do know someone who will lend me a saddle when I need it.

what are your opinions.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would say no. The issue to me is that you are going to end up with some 2 year old goofies and a saddle helps most folks stay on. I think I have a decent enough seat but some of the bucks my 4 year old has throw would have had me off if I was bareback. The way you ride bareback ie leg pressure and weight are different than they are with a saddle. I notice a lot of folks riding bareback (and I do it myself) who grip with their knees. This is not appropriate form for riding with a saddle. Bareback can help develop a good seat but I don't see myself going for a 2 hour hack bareback, maybe thats partly my horses ungodly withers and bony back. 

In addition, when you do put a saddle on her, you will to my mind end up breaking her all over. Sure you can get on her bareback and fool about and you do that for a year or so. Maybe she is perfect for that but then you throw this epic game changer at her by putting equipment on her. Then suddenly you put the saddle on, the saddle pad, the girth, back cinch (if you go western) and breast collar and you blow her mind. I think it would be easier to put all equipment on her and then train from there. I just see no advantage (other than that its cheaper for you) to not break her using saddle. 

I guess to sum up I find it easier to take away equipment then to add equipment. You can always ride bareback but to break a young horse I think the whole point is to get them use to wearing the saddle and moving with that on.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Here I spent half an hour typing something up on my phone, then jumped on a computer at work real quick before I submitted it and rookie said everything that I wanted to say...and said it perfectly!


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would start her with the saddle that way shes get used to it right from the start. If you ride western put a saddle with the back cinch. Iv got horses to train that were saddled with a western saddle and no back cinch. Well my saddle has a back cinch and it cause bucking the first time. I wouldnt get on a 2 year old bareback if they jump around or decide to buck your hitting the ground. Sounds like you have a good start but dont over work her only being a 2 year old. Maybe start her this spring get some rides on her then turn her out to pasture too grow up. She will be more ready for more serious training when shes 3. Iv done this with all my young horses and they really come back into training more mentally ready as a 3 year old.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Generally speaking there's no reason why you can't; but like with most things with horses there isn't a straight yes/no answer. Firstly a lot of it has to do with your experience, how well you can set a horse up before you get onto it, then there's the horse's temperament; and importantly what you can do with your experience with the horse's temperament, after all it is a combination of the two that it what you end up with as a riding horse. 


So for example I have seen guys, and usually they are guys like this rather than women, who can get a dead quiet colt, one thats nice and gentle before they start breaking it in, and wind up with a neurotic, jumpy horse that spooks at its own shadow. And then you get the people who can get a pretty rank horse and quiet it down and make it gentle. If you are in the former category, you might want to ride in a saddle, if you are in the latter category, you could probably do it bareback. 


Then you have to consider the extent of injuries you are willing to risk. Not to say you will definitely get hurt but if starting plenty of colts over the years taught me anything it's that, no matter how well you can stick, you are going to be thrown a few times. Till I was about 27 or 28 I didn't give a **** about being thrown, and I have been thrown plenty. Back then I always gave the horse a few first rides bareback, and I got dumped a few times from bareback. These days however I always start them off in a saddle. Two reasons, 1) since I spend most of my time in a university office now I don’t get to ride as much as I like and every time I go riding it takes a week or so to get my seat back (and even then a month to really start getting it to what it should be), I couldn’t ride a horse bucking bareback like I used to 2) I cant afford to get broken bones or worse now and I am now beginning to suffer from injuries I got from horses when I was a teenager (mainly bad back) and I don’t want to add to the list of injuries. 


Probably the best way to look at it is, if you have the horses respect, and you can handle it all over, pick up its tail, throw things at, or drop stuff around, it i.e., like a saddle blanket, or flick a lead rope over its back etc. and it just stands there and its nice and quite, if you can saddle it and unsaddle it like its nothing, that is to say if it is properly desensitised, I don’t see why you couldn’t slide on bare back. Also, you sill want it to the stage in handling where it has the basics of what you are going to do with the reins really strong before you get on it too, if you don’t and it goes to run off you wont have any chance of getting it back in hand. 


What I used to so is get them to a state like I just described then when I decided it was time to get on I'd get them in a smallish yard, somewhere where they couldn’t build up momentum and really get to bucking, but big enough so we wouldn’t hit any rails. Then find a big bucket, about 25 litre one made of plastic, they are light and not too hard if you get dropped on one. Put the bucket next to the horse in the yard, take my belt off first (you don’t want your belt buckle digging into the horses back anywhere) and slowly slide onto them from standing on the bucket. Make sure they are used to you being above them first, that is enough to creep out some horses, you being taller than them, but if they are OK with all that just slide on, lie across their back, firmly rub them all around with your arms and your legs. If they are fine with that, wiggle around a bit, get them used to that, eventually you can slide a leg over them and they wont mind. Don't do it all in one go, maybe just 30 seconds at first, then maybe a minute a few minutes later, give them half hour break and do it again and in no time you will be on them.


Once again though, if that horse doesn’t respect you, isn’t willing to stand and let you do just about anything to it, and if you cant even put a saddle on it yet I'd recommend you work on those things first. Alternatively if you think there’s a chance you are going to get hurt doing it I wouldn't do it then either; believe me, injuries you get now while you are 15 will come back to haunt you when you get past 30.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

In a word, no.
While the thought of breaking her 'blackstallion' style may seem like a lovely dream, as soon as the proverbial 'excrement' hits the fan, you'll be off in a flash. There is a reason most experienced breakers start their horses in a stock (Aussie) saddle or western saddle. If that youngstee throws in a hefty buck, unless you are some kind of superstar bareback rider, you will hit the deck. And when you hit the deck after a young horse bucks, you teach that horse that bucking releases pressure - thus teaching the horse to buck. 

Also to mention, a young horse requires its rider to be beautifully balanced. They struggle to balance the added weight of a rider sitting vertically on their back, so as a breaker you must be able to sit quietly and centred perfectly so as not to unbalance the horse. 
Young horses are wobbly, and often don't know where their legs are going. Are you a good enough rider to be able to remain in perfect balance in a saddle, let alone bareback, through all paces, bucks, spooks, etc.? I know I'm certainly not, hence my 2 yr old will be going off to my breaker late next year as at least a 3 yr old.

You say you worry about the growth plates in the knees. These don't close until the horse is in their 3rd year. You also need to think about the plates throughout the body including the spine, which don't close until the 6th year in many horses. Riding bareback on a spine that is not yet fused, is asking for trouble. Bareback does nut disperse your weight, so the horses spine takes the full load in a very localised area. If you are bouncing around, or come down hard, you're going to do damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

And its always better to have someone there watching with you just to ba safe too, and I emphasis again, if there's a chance of you getting hurt, forget it, you are young, you will have plenty of horses in the years to come, think of this one as your beginner horse, its not worth getting yourself hurt for a horse.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Actually Kayty makes some really good points so listen to what she said, and I should have also added, that though I always start them in a saddle now even when I was starting them bareback if I had a suspicion the horse would buck I'd ride them in a saddle first; trouble is a lot of them don’t buck till they learn to carry you, then they might let you have it.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

When I break her, I will throw the saddle on, and all the equipment, as I ride western, and once she is use to the saddle and weight hanging off the saddle, I will get on bareback, or with a bareback pad. I have a lot of experience with horses and there will be someone there, or multiple people there, when I do get on her for the first few times.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You may have experience with horses - but do you have experience sticking on breakers when they get their heads between their legs? If you fall off, you will immediately teach your youngster to buck. 
Good luck.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Kayty said:


> In a word, no.
> While the thought of breaking her 'blackstallion' style may seem like a lovely dream, as soon as the proverbial 'excrement' hits the fan, you'll be off in a flash. There is a reason most experienced breakers start their horses in a stock (Aussie) saddle or western saddle. If that youngstee throws in a hefty buck, unless you are some kind of superstar bareback rider, you will hit the deck. And when you hit the deck after a young horse bucks, you teach that horse that bucking releases pressure - thus teaching the horse to buck.
> 
> Also to mention, a young horse requires its rider to be beautifully balanced. They struggle to balance the added weight of a rider sitting vertically on their back, so as a breaker you must be able to sit quietly and centred perfectly so as not to unbalance the horse.
> ...



Okay, but like I said about her growth plates, I will get a vet to check them out before I start breaking her. Different breeds close at different years in their life, but a lot of quarter horses close at 2 1/2 to 3 years, unlike breeds such as warmbloods who can be more then 6 years before they close. 

I learned to ride bareback, and have ridden bareback just as much as in the saddle, you make good points, but I think I do have the balance to stay nice and centred and I will be riding with a saddle too.

My horse is very calm and because of the way she acts and stuff, I do not believe she will throw a huge fit, like lots of horses do. 

There are a lot of horses that I know, that had no buck or rear whatsoever when it came to breaking them.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> Generally speaking there's no reason why you can't; but like with most things with horses there isn't a straight yes/no answer. Firstly a lot of it has to do with your experience, how well you can set a horse up before you get onto it, then there's the horse's temperament; and importantly what you can do with your experience with the horse's temperament, after all it is a combination of the two that it what you end up with as a riding horse.
> 
> 
> So for example I have seen guys, and usually they are guys like this rather than women, who can get a dead quiet colt, one thats nice and gentle before they start breaking it in, and wind up with a neurotic, jumpy horse that spooks at its own shadow. And then you get the people who can get a pretty rank horse and quiet it down and make it gentle. If you are in the former category, you might want to ride in a saddle, if you are in the latter category, you could probably do it bareback.
> ...




My horse will already let me jump up and down beside her, throw stuff like jackets and ropes over her back, and at her, I have had the saddle pad on her, I have had ropes around her stomach and where the back cinch lays, and I have her respect.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Isn't this the same horse you were just having problems with rearing and biting ? I don't believe you should be breaking her , you're only 15 and if you don't know what you're doing you could get hurt or cause the horse to be trained with bad habits. Maybe your parents can pay someone to break her when the time is right and she is done growing ?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

When I was fifteen that was when I started to learn how break horses. But I hope that like me you will be supervised by a knowlegeable person every time you attempt to get on that horses back. Before I taught Pepper to hold me in a saddle I rode him bareback with my trainer and supervisor and he would lead me around. He would lead me around for a few minutes then I'd hop off. But this can't be done with all horses I owned that colt since a weanling I had done a ton of work with him and I had his respect and trust. Pepper was not bothered by me getting on him but I did a lot of work to ensure that by the time I got on it wouldn't be a problem. I put saddle pads and my saddle on him before hand on a fairly regular basis, I did lots of ground work and made sure I had adequate respect and I had a someone to help me make sure I was doing things properly. I learned a lot and it has helped me carry that knowledge to training multiple young horse over the years. Depending on the horse and it's demenor and training you may or may not be able to ride it bareback let alone saddled. Just make sure when you start her as a two year old you ride her for very short periods of time at a walk may little trotting but allow those legs to fuse properly. As with anything with horses don't get in a hurry. I know its hard to fight the temptation but it's more importatant to let your lil baby grow.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Well you know people have been riding horses bare back for thousands of years, its nothing new; just be careful, listen to people who offer you good advice and don’t go getting yourself killed; don’t even get injured especially for this horse. Its like this; you are 15, unless there’s something seriously wrong with you, you will make horses in 10 to 15 years time that will make this horse look like an idiot; in other words you have a long road ahead of you and a lot to learn, don’t go jeopardising it for a horse, that regardless of how awesome it appears at the moment, will actually be pretty ordinary in the context of the horses you will train in years to come. 




As I have said on other posts don’t think I'm being nasty here or anything and I'm not trying to belittle your experience or anything like that, thats not what I'm about. I think you may be having a problem, by the statement that you have your horse's respect, grasping the respect thing; and I don’t mean to harp on about it but it is crucial. 
The thing to remember when you are dealing with a horse's respect for you there are no absolutes, you don’t have the horse's respect in some absolute sense, and you may not not have its respect. Try to think of a horse's respect as something it will be looking to take away from you at a moment's notice, and it is something you will have to CONSTANTLY reinforce with everything you do; a horse's respect is conditional and, in the horse's mind at least, usually probably temporary. As they get older it gets better, but youngsters will test you every step of the way, some of them at least, and all of them will try you out at one time or another. It is a bad mistake to simply assume, in some sort of absolute sense, that you have the horse's respect; the minute you think you have it, like money in the bank, chances are you will loose it. 
Good luck training this horse, regardless whether you want to do it bare back or with a saddle, try not to get hurt.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Honestly, I hope things work out for you. I think you are seeing this horse with rose colored glasses. I think your horse is probably a really nice horse. I don't know that you and this horse are the combination of never-gonna-buck or rear with a rider horse and/or girl who has such and amazing seat that she never needs a saddle. Don't take that personally because I would not believe that about anyone on any board on the internet. I just think that combination is really rare and the illusion that people are in that kind of horse/human relationship is common. I DO think that you are going to do what you are going to do. So, break your horse as you see fit and try not to break yourself.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> Okay, but like I said about her growth plates, I will get a vet to check them out before I start breaking her. Different breeds close at different years in their life, but a lot of quarter horses close at 2 1/2 to 3 years, unlike breeds such as warmbloods who can be more then 6 years before they close.


Actually that is not true. They all mature at pretty much the same rate (meaning there is some variation, but it is measured in months, not years). 

http://www.equinestudies.org/ranger_2008/ranger_piece_2008_pdf1.pdf



> All Horses of All Breeds Mature Skeletally at the Same Rate
> 
> Now I want to discuss the concept of skeletal maturity and deal with that concept thoroughly. Ranger is not mature, as I said, as a 2 and a half year old. This is _not_ because Ranger is a "slow-maturing" individual or because he comes from a "slow maturing" breed. There is no such thing. Let me repeat that: no horse on earth, of any breed, at any time, is or has ever been mature before the age of six (plus or minus six months). So for example, the Quarter Horse is not an "early maturing" breed -- and neither is the Arabian a "slow maturing" breed. As far as their skeletons go, they are the same.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I am going to differ and tell you to start working with her and get her used to the pad. You seem to have brought her along nicely so far and aren't rushing her. She can start wearing the pad every time you work with her. Because the cinch isn't done up as tight as a saddle it's a nice way to get the horse accustomed to it. A friend did this for almost a year with her yearling and when the time came, saddling was never an issue. Rushing a horse in it's training is what backfires. If you continue to bring her along step by step you should do well.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> Isn't this the same horse you were just having problems with rearing and biting ? I don't believe you should be breaking her , you're only 15 and if you don't know what you're doing you could get hurt or cause the horse to be trained with bad habits. Maybe your parents can pay someone to break her when the time is right and she is done growing ?



I will be the breaking her. That is a given, I will be supervised for the first few rides for sure though. Yes this was the horse, but I have her respect now, and she listens to me. That was a while ago that I had these problems. 

I have been doing stuff with her lately, that before would cause her to rear, bite or threaten me, that she does not anymore.

For example, jumping up and down beside her with my hands on her back, she use to try and bite me... not no more.

I can do anything with her now, and she will not pin her ears or put up a fight or anything.


Anyways, this is not about the respect she has for me, or even how old I am, this is about the way I want to break her. If, when the time comes, it is better to break her using the saddle, I will. I think it will all depend on the horse.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I second that calming melody. 

Part of me thinks this will be a train wreck because no matter how much this child is told, that horse has no respect.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> I second that calming melody.
> 
> Part of me thinks this will be a train wreck because no matter how much this child is told, that horse has no respect.


I believe so as well...It's funny her horses respect problems were so long , Dec 1st , but now all of a sudden the horse has total respect...I have been working with one of my horses for 7 months and he can still be a little disrespectful lol


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Every time you post something you worry me some breezy.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh ja, a horse I work with almost regularly has his "imma **** you off by shaking my head while you ride bareback. Haha, your poor groin means nothing to me" 

And I've been working him for almost four years. 

Truth be told, what is it with fifteen year olds who know the ways of the world at a young age? I know another I practice with who doesn't listen worth a dime to anyone and has yet to get herself or anyone else hurt, amazingly. I just sit back and wait my time until she gets bitten, kicked, stepped on, or trampled. Or has a hail mary put upon her from hurting someone else.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You and this horse both have the potential to be fabulous - but you are not likely to see either of you fulfill that potential if you continue on your current course.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Calming, if it's taking 7 mos. to gain respect there's something missing.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

It's just my old 21 year old horse , I have his respect most of the time , he just has a problem with getting in my space ...but that's neither here nor there ....none of my boys have ever reared , bucked , or bitten !


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

It's amazing the change that occurs from 13-18 in kids.

When I was 15 I was the exact same way. i'd grown up at the barn I'd taken lessons I had a stupidly hot horse and rode young horses, I'd shown in the breed shows and been winning so I thought I could start my own.

Holy hell was I wrong. 

Welcome to a whole different ball game chica. The things you are saying worries me quite a bit, and I'm still in the "young and brave" stage of life. Looking back, I was stupid for thinking about starting my own colts. I did it anyway, but that horse didn't have the "it" factor the colts I have now do, and five or ten more years from now I'm probably going to look back on my horses and say "Wow...I wish I would've known to do that!"


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racer, what do you mean??? If you have a problem I will just stop posting for good! like I did for a few weeks!

themapack, it is my choice, I am taking the right road and how would you even know if it is working or not!


Once again, this is going off track to my actual question. So please, if you are not going to post about breaking her, please do not post at all.

This is MY horse, I know her the best, I will be the one riding her! 

I listened to you before, did what you implied on your other replies on other posts, that was a few weeks ago, problem solved, wouldn't you know it... SHE RESPECTS ME NOW!!!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> It's amazing the change that occurs from 13-18 in kids.
> 
> When I was 15 I was the exact same way. i'd grown up at the barn I'd taken lessons I had a stupidly hot horse and rode young horses, I'd shown in the breed shows and been winning so I thought I could start my own.
> 
> ...



I will be starting her myself, no one can change that. I will have help at times if I need it from a horse trainer, but no one will be breaking her but me!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Okay. You say she respects you but what will happen when she gets into fight or flight mode and does something YOU can't handle? Will she respond to your aids or will she brush them off like an annoying gnat?

To her, you are a gnat. Something to flick at and shoo away because it is insignificant. You are not significant enough to be her leader and you have brushed off every single piece of advice and knowledge people have given you. 

One of these days both you AND horse will get seriously injured! 

I stopped listening to my instructor once, and it landed me with a concussion and could have meant brain damage or broken limbs. Do you want that to happen to you?

That horse was properly trained. I was novice, green and it led me black and blue. 

These people have over 30+ experience over your measly fifteen or however long you think your experience equates to. Full hardiness and closed mindedness do not make good horsemen! Yes, she is your horse but your horse can be the death of you. Is that clear? 

We want you safe yet you spit on us and yell at us. How are we to respect you in return when you say we don't know crap about your horse and how could we?

You, child, are an accident waiting to happen and that ER is open for cases like you.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> Peppy Barrel Racer, what do you mean??? If you have a problem I will just stop posting for good! like I did for a few weeks!
> 
> themapack, it is my choice, I am taking the right road and how would you even know if it is working or not!
> 
> ...


Uh-oh guys she might leave everyone turn into happy little fairy godmothers and grant her all the knowledge she wishes and tell her how incredible she is! While we're at it, let's give her peanut butter fudge and sprinkles just so we can be sure she stays!

Sorry that's not how it works here.

Just because you know your horse best doesn't mean you're ready to start her.

If you're going to have this "whip my hair back and forth" sassafras attitude, and not listen to anything we say, maybe coming on this forum was a waste of time for you. Everyone has made excellent, correct, knowledgeable posts. You are the one choosing to be upset about it.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> Okay. You say she respects you but what will happen when she gets into fight or flight mode and does something YOU can't handle? Will she respond to your aids or will she brush them off like an annoying gnat?
> 
> To her, you are a gnat. Something to flick at and shoo away because it is insignificant. You are not significant enough to be her leader and you have brushed off every single piece of advice and knowledge people have given you.
> 
> ...



Say that all you want, You don't know me or my horse, you DONT know how I act around horses or how my horse acts around me. Especially lately! We are different people, in different parts of the world.

You have your opinion, but in this case, your opinion is wrong!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Deschutes said:


> Okay. You say she respects you but what will happen when she gets into fight or flight mode and does something YOU can't handle? Will she respond to your aids or will she brush them off like an annoying gnat?
> 
> To her, you are a gnat. Something to flick at and shoo away because it is insignificant. You are not significant enough to be her leader and you have brushed off every single piece of advice and knowledge people have given you.
> 
> ...



Speaking from someone who WAS a child like this before, I say this.

It is fine to be inexperienced and ask for help.
It is NOT fine to be inexperienced and blatantly disrespect those trying to help you.

The ER was open for me and I'm alive today. The ER was open for one of the people who boarded at my barn and she isn't alive to learn from her experience or to preach about it like I am.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> Uh-oh guys she might leave everyone turn into happy little fairy godmothers and grant her all the knowledge she wishes and tell her how incredible she is! While we're at it, let's give her peanut butter fudge and sprinkles just so we can be sure she stays!
> 
> Sorry that's not how it works here.
> 
> ...



All I am trying to say is, I am breaking my horse myself. And wouldn't you believe it... I am listening to you and everybody else, I am however, ignoring rude comments like yours!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

You are a lost case. I give up and hope to the gods you don't die.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I wasn't being rude until you started being rude.

I wish there would've been someone to be rude to me when I was fifteen and trying to start my first colt.

Just a thought.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> You are a lost case. I give up and hope to the gods you don't die.


What makes this a life or death situation. Next year is a long ways away, from when I will be breaking her. Until then... well that is my concern, not yours.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh ho ho! What makes this a life or death situation? Did you REALLY just ask that?

Everything to do with horses is life or death. You just haven't been around long enough to see it, and that's plainly obvious. These animals can KILL you without a second though, especially young and unpredictable ones like the colt you have right now. Even my mare who is incredibly experienced, been there done that, has the potential to kill me at any moment and my trainer of 50+ years has horses that are capable of doing the exact same thing.

The only truly predictable and harmless horse is a dead one, buried, so no one can trip over it.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Alright. Want an example?

I was stupid rode a horse bareback on the trails without a helmet. She was green, barn and buddy sour. I was stupid rode her through the trails alone. 

Next thing I know she jumped a log, I was unexperienced, and I'm caught clinging to dear life to her chest screaming from fear. I let go, fell to the ground. She could have easily trampled me. Could have broken my bones and severely maimed me for life. But I got away knocked unconscious and bruised up and severely sore. 

I walked the half mile to the owners place, and searched for the horse who was at another barn. 

Another experience and more recent: 
Last year during festival on a bomb proof horse, we took a turn too sharp and we slipped in the mud together. He could have landed on me, crushed me, dragged me or whatever. But I got away landing on my *** with my leg clipped by the saddle. 

A lady I know was riding a horse supervised at horse camp. The horse reared and the lady fell off. He lost balance and the horse fell backwards. If it wasn't for someone watching, she could have had the horn of the saddle crush her face or even kill her, if the impact of the horse himself didn't do it. The horse got away with a broken croup.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Clearly you know more than EVERY member here who has tried, again and again to offer you advice, direction and suggestions (at YOUR request, no less). For your horse's sake, and her sake alone, I hope that you are able to prove each and every one of us wrong.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I truly hope you live long enough to do the growing up that you so badly need to do.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My horse Jester, now a pasture puff, rolled on my during a lead change at a reining show. Dead broke kids show horse, he changed leads, something happened and he fell and flat pancaked me.

I'm alive with just a few broken ribs from the experience. The colt I tried to start by myself rebroke one of the ribs and gave me a concussion.

Any questions?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, so where do I start.

I have to start somewhere, and learn from the mistakes I make, if I ever want to do something like this --- training and breaking horses.

You started somewhere, along with everyone in the horse training industry.

You may have had an instructor, or trainer helping you... I do to. 

I have to start someone, and I choose to start here, with my horse. I will learn from my mistakes and learn more on the way, but that is for me to worry about. 

I am learning right now from you guys believe it or not!


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Start by learning to take things with a grain of salt. I learned mostly by backyard experience after a few years of lessons to get me started. 

Taking things with a grain of salt means accepting the possibility of something, but not completely shutting it down or out. You take the advice or statement, and then you do research. You ask professionals, trusted members, and people with a lot of experience. If it passes your bs meter (yes, there are people who will try to bs you) give it a whirl. If it work, fantabulous! If not, back to the drawing board. That's what I'm doing currently with chosing a bit for a horse I wish to own. Gathering information about bits, getting advice, and testing some products out. If I buy it, hey it can be resold if it doesn't work. 

But your health and safety cannot be resold, and sometimes can't be mended. I've probably got permanent memory damage due to all the falls to the head I've taken. 

Starting a green horse is a huge undertaking... While it is admirable you are so dedicated and gung ho, please, take it from those more experienced when they say to get a trainer to be with you every step of the way. 

Mistakes will be made, that is a given, but so long as you nip them in the butt with someone reputable who can help you do it safely without ruining your horse or you, that, I find is the best option. 

Ask questions, read books, watch people and clips. You will be amazed with how much more you can and have to learn. And trust me, its a huge eye opener.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Breezy2011 said:


> I will be starting her myself, no one can change that. I will have help at times if I need it from a horse trainer, but no one will be breaking her but me!


I am praying your parents will prevent that from happening . I once was fearless and thought I knew everything ...I was 12 and decided to ride a moody stallion , Captain . Captain was to much for anyone to handle but I didn't care , I knew how to ride and how to control him...yea right ! My mother was gone and I decided to tack him up myself and go for a ride...He ran away with me bucking and rearing , ended up throwing me off into a bed of cactus (we lived in tx at the time ) . I was at the hospital a little while later with a broken arm , staples in my arm where they had to surgically remove the cactus needles and my mom was madder than heck ! A few days later she sold the horse and I was grounded for what seemed like an eternity . Just saying , I am 25 , I have been around horses since I was little , my mom put me on my first horse when I was 4 ...She was excellent with horses , but the only thing I really know how to do is ride ...I watched my step-father break a horse once , he though he had her trained to ride until she reared on him , fell on his ankle broke it and he had to have pins put in .....horses can be very dangerous.


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> Say that all you want, You don't know me or my horse, you DONT know how I act around horses or how my horse acts around me. Especially lately! We are different people, in different parts of the world.
> 
> You have your opinion, but in this case, your opinion is wrong!


Opinions can't be wrong. They can be disagreed with, but they are not wrong.

Though you can be factually wrong. Like believing that a quarter horse will mature at a faster rate than any other horse (I already posted on that subject, not sure if you read it or not).


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> I am praying your parents will prevent that from happening . I once was fearless and thought I knew everything ...I was 12 and decided to ride a moody stallion , Captain . Captain was to much for anyone to handle but I didn't care , I knew how to ride and how to control him...yea right ! My mother was gone and I decided to tack him up myself and go for a ride...He ran away with me bucking and rearing , ended up throwing me off into a bed of cactus (we lived in tx at the time ) . I was at the hospital a little while later with a broken arm , staples in my arm where they had to surgically remove the cactus needles and my mom was madder than heck ! A few days later she sold the horse and I was grounded for what seemed like an eternity . Just saying , I am 25 , I have been around horses since I was little , my mom put me on my first horse when I was 4 ...She was excellent with horses , but the only thing I really know how to do is ride ...I watched my step-father break a horse once , he though he had her trained to ride until she reared on him , fell on his ankle broke it and he had to have pins put in .....horses can be very dangerous.



My parents know my experience and want me to break her myself. 

I have broken a horse before, a 7 year old mustang with no respect for humans whatsoever, always rearing and kicking. I fixed his problem and rode him a lot before I got my horse.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

So if you have already fixed those kinds of problems with the mustang , same as with this horse you have now...why do you need advice ? You "seem" to know what you're doing ?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Its not that simple, every horse is different and I want opinions on ways to break her, not leactures.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

So just out of curiosity how did you break your mustang ...like what's the step by step process , I have never broken a horse


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Opinions state it is safer and more condusive to girl and rider to have a trainer. Sorry, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Breezy2011 said:


> My parents know my experience and want me to break her myself.
> 
> I have broken a horse before, a 7 year old mustang with no respect for humans whatsoever, always rearing and kicking. I fixed his problem and rode him a lot before I got my horse.


Sure, that makes total sense given every problem and question you have posted here in dealing with your current horse............


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Sure, that makes total sense given every problem and question you have posted here in dealing with your current horse............


They know what is going on with her and me, but like I said, I got those fixed, she is a great horse, that listens and respects me. I have showed her I am the leader and she knows her boundries with me now.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> So just out of curiosity how did you break your mustang ...like what's the step by step process , I have never broken a horse


He wasn't my horse. He was my friends.

I got him to trust me, then I began on groundwork, lunging, showing him whos boss, desensitizing and then I got him use to the saddle and bridle, my weight and eventually we could ride around the pen and other pens, I never had the chance to take him out in the open.

But I did this by myself, without any help from anyone.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

ETA: Question I originally posted this for was answered.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> I think the "get on and go" way of starting a colt is a lot different than the way most trainers would do it. Interested to hear about the OP's take.


I like to take things slow so I don't rush things. Even though I am eager to get on and ride, I am not rushing things, and am not planning to rush things.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

With all due respect , something just doesn't seem right with all of your "training" you have . I don't think the couple of days cured your horse of not respecting you ...then again I'm not going to say I'm an expert , I'm far from it but when you get older you have this thing called common sense , and it's just telling me you're telling people what they want to hear when they are telling you something you don't . I don't believe a child at 15 could have the training and experience to break a horse or start one


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Here here calming melody. I guess all we can hope for is a "perfect" horse and an in tact child.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I just don't see how at 15 you are got enough experience to break a horse ...I wouldn't even think about it at my age ! Just seems you need years and years of learning with someone and working with horses and at 15 how many years can someone really have ?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> With all due respect , something just doesn't seem right with all of your "training" you have . I don't think the couple of days cured your horse of not respecting you ...then again I'm not going to say I'm an expert , I'm far from it but when you get older you have this thing called common sense , and it's just telling me you're telling people what they want to hear when they are telling you something you don't . I don't believe a child at 15 could have the training and experience to break a horse or start one


Lots of people my age and younger start horses, I have friends that have started their own horses, and they are my age.

Want to hear the truth, well here it is.

I broke a mustang for my friend last year. He was a great horse. I have ridden young horses for trainers for a while. I leased a horse when I was younger. I have ridden bareback all my life as riding. 

I started riding when I was around 6. My parents finally let me get a horse. I picked her out, and have done all of her ground work.

She is going through a testing stage and seeing how far her boundries are. 

Through the last few weeks I have been telling her where her boundries are, and showing her I am the boss. 

She is better and now listens and respects me. 

I did get a trainer to come out to see where I am at, and she said that I was doing great with her training. She also said she was at a copy cat stage and was learning things from the other horses (the other horses rear, buck and bite) but she learned that I am the leader, not them.

I will be breaking her in the spring if the vet says she is sound to start. 


There you have it the truth, what I have been telling you the whole time. You can believe what you wish, but please do not tell me I have no experience because I do.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I still don't think you have the experience . I have been riding horses for over a decade and I don't have the experience to ride a horse ....and to believe a vet is saying she is going to be ok to break in the spring ? She is 2 , still a baby , still growing ! No matter what age of a horse , it will always test you when you get it to see how it can run all over you .


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I meant experience to break a horse not ride it !


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> I still don't think you have the experience . I have been riding horses for over a decade and I don't have the experience to ride a horse ....and to believe a vet is saying she is going to be ok to break in the spring ? She is 2 , still a baby , still growing ! No matter what age of a horse , it will always test you when you get it to see how it can run all over you .


I am saddle breaking her in the spring, and sitting, maybe walking around on her. I am going to let her have the winter off to grow and mature, then I will be really breaking her as a three year old.

You can have your opinions, but I can have mine too. I believe I have the experience and the determination to get her broke to ride and be a great riding horse.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

you know what you're right ....you're 15 probably have a good 2 years of experience with a horse ...you should really start some videos and make some money out of it ...you can name them "this is what not to do " .... May your "perfect" horse come around !


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Welp if the rider isn't broken, the horse sure will be.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> you know what you're right ....you're 15 probably have a good 2 years of experience with a horse ...you should really start some videos and make some money out of it ...you can name them "this is what not to do " .... May your "perfect" horse come around !


I never said she was a perfect horse, nor will she ever be. I am not calling myself a horse trainer.

I am calling myself someone who knows what I can and cannot do, and if I cannot handle something, I will get help. I don't know you, or your age, I am not planning on asking either. You have your horses and I have mine. Every horse is different.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> Welp if the rider isn't broken, the horse sure will be.


What is that suppose to mean? I can break a horse and I plan to.

You know what... 

In a few years time, I will post a video of what she is like, just to prove to you I can break and train my horse.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Why not post videos of YOU breaking the horse , in a few years you could have had a trainer out breaking her ,take a video of you riding her and saying "oh look look see what I can do " . I was a teen once before , I still remember the tricks lol .


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

or i could post a video of me training her, and process. I am not the kind of teenager you think I am. I am a bigger person, never drinks, or smokes, or parties. I am home schooled and I don't lie.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is a picture of me and my horse:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a question. Why do you keep posting threads asking for advice when 98% of the time you don't heed that advice?

If you have your mind made up why bother asking at all? You aren't going to follow the advice given so what's your intent?

Not trying to be rude here but really if you aren't going to listen there's no use in posting the question.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

What breed is your horse ?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Can I just throw out the idea that we all seem to be running in circles. We also seem to have drifted from the original topic of the discussion. While I have reservations about the skill and experience of the OP. I also am 100% confident that I can't convince her of any different. Thats a job for time and experience. We all seem to be running about re-itterating feelings and Breezy re-itterating protests. I do feel that some have been harsh to the OP. I also feel that the OP has been quite curt in return. Edit to add that I largely have the same question as BBBCrone. People offer advice an opinions some of which you won't agree with (its the internet/life) but that does not mean you should argue with them. Why ask for advice if you are not open to new ideas. If you don't like an idea, you don't have to take it; however, you don't have to respond to the idea at all. 

I think we should focus on the original topic. Which was breaking a horse without a saddle. Has anyone had any experience or success with this? I know Andrew mentioned it; however, I was wondering if he was in the greater minority. What is the OP's plan for this horse? I know you plan to break her but are you looking for a nice trail horse or a show horse?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

BBBCrone said:


> I have a question. Why do you keep posting threads asking for advice when 98% of the time you don't heed that advice?
> 
> If you have your mind made up why bother asking at all? You aren't going to follow the advice given so what's your intent?
> 
> Not trying to be rude here but really if you aren't going to listen there's no use in posting the question.


I do listen though, there are certain things that I argue against, because I know it is not true.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I plan to break her for trail riding, barrel racing and showing. Barrel racing will not be for a while though, because I want her to get more experience with trails and showing first.

She is a purebred quarter horse.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Brezzy2011, I admire your determination and you remind me of myself at your age. I also broke my own horse at 15. In my situation, my parents didn't ride and they knew nothing about horses. I had a neighbor who taught me to ride and gave me a horse to break. He took me step by step through the process. He never left me alone to handle the horse until he was completely broke. We did a lot of ground work like you have mention and we did a lot of ponying the horse with bridle and saddle but w/o rider. I hope that you always have someone w/ you when you are working w/ the horse for your own safety. I was kicked, stepped on, bit and thrown off several times but this was by a pony before I turned 15. I learned at a young age what a horse could do and lucky for me it was a small pony. I was always very cautious and listen to the adults that knew more than me. I understand your desire to break your own horse. I had and have the same desire. Just go slow with the horse, get him use to a saddle, borrow one from someone if you don't have one. Get him use to saddlebags and dragging a tarp and many other things on his back before you get on his back. It is great that he lets you jump up and down all around him. That is part of the training but it is still different when they have to carry your weight and get use to something on their back moving. This winter would be a good time for him to get use to all of that. People laughed at me when they would see me walking my colt around with saddle and saddle bags on them. I would walk the horse along w/ my dog up and down a round about 4 miles getting them use to different things. Dogs chasing us, mailboxes, garbage cans, cars, motorcycles and tractors. This was an old country road. All these things helped my horse because when I finally did start riding him on the road he was use to all those things. My suggestion when you first start riding him, make sure there is someone w/ you. I suggest that they walk you around at first to let the horse get use to someone on his back. Also, I suggest you should be in a round pen. I also recommend a helmet and any other safety equipment you may have. I have been breaking horses for a long time. I start working them at 18 mo. but don't actually ride them until after they turn 2 . I spend a lot of time w/ them. I usually direct rein them from the ground several months before I actually get on them. I am not telling you not to do it because they is a lot of pleasure in knowing that you broke your own horse. Just make sure you are working with someone that has experience in training horses and you are never alone. Also, it would be great to ride w/ someone that is riding an older experienced horse w/ you. Wish you the best, and please me careful as you know horses have a mind of their own and your never know what they may do.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will do that, that is really good advice, thank you.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

Breezy2011 said:


> I will do that, that is really good advice, thank you.


Your welcome and please keep us posted on how it is coming along. I was wondering do your parents ride? Are they w/ you when you are working your horse?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

tbrantley said:


> Your welcome and please keep us posted on how it is coming along. I was wondering do your parents ride? Are they w/ you when you are working your horse?


My parents do not ride. In the winter they are out with me because I do not stay out their to long. In the spring, fall and summer, I will be out their alone a lot of the time, unless I am doing something brand new with her. 

I have a friend who is a trainer (older then me and graduated from school) who helps when I need help. 

I am planning on asking her to come out the first time I get on her.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

You state that your parents do not ride....the how the heck would they know if this is a good idea or not? Get them to pay for a trainer who can start colts....or else they will be paying for medical and vet bills.....

Sorry, but I've read nearlly all of your posts and threads....and I have to be honest and say that the only thing you will be breaking is your neck....or the horses. Grow up, use some common sense and do the filly some justice and get her a good start in life.....because you know what happens to poorly broke horses who are dangerous, ignorant or half *** broke and unmanageable.....the end up in the killing pen.....do her a favor and get her broke properly......


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

rookie said:


> Can I just throw out the idea that we all seem to be running in circles. We also seem to have drifted from the original topic of the discussion. While I have reservations about the skill and experience of the OP. I also am 100% confident that I can't convince her of any different. Thats a job for time and experience. We all seem to be running about re-itterating feelings and Breezy re-itterating protests. I do feel that some have been harsh to the OP. I also feel that the OP has been quite curt in return. Edit to add that I largely have the same question as BBBCrone. People offer advice an opinions some of which you won't agree with (its the internet/life) but that does not mean you should argue with them. Why ask for advice if you are not open to new ideas. If you don't like an idea, you don't have to take it; however, you don't have to respond to the idea at all.
> 
> I think we should focus on the original topic. Which was breaking a horse without a saddle. Has anyone had any experience or success with this? I know Andrew mentioned it; however, I was wondering if he was in the greater minority. What is the OP's plan for this horse? I know you plan to break her but are you looking for a nice trail horse or a show horse?


Well I agree, this is getting out of hand, yes the OP is getting upset but the "adults" just seem to be keep harping at her and belittling her.

To answer your question, I am 53 now, I had a horse as a kid 12-18 and rode bareback only. When I turned 43 I got back into horses, I was 45 when I got my QH roan mare Spice, she was 3 and had 30 days of riding. I rode her in the round pen for a couple months, yes with a bareback pad and halter....then I took her out for short distances by myself but I did ride her for 3yrs. with just a bareback pad and halter. She had never bolted/reared/bucked on me in the almost 8yrs. that I've had her......the first 3yrs. she would spin but always stopped when something scared her and yes I never did fall off. I started using a saddle for the first time in my life (a western) 5yrs. ago and why I did is because we do some very challenging trails with lots of steep up/downs and I felt with that type of riding it is safer to be in a saddle. I still ride her once in awhile with the bareback pad. I have never used a bite in her mouth, it was her halter and for about 2yrs. now I have a biteless bridle.
I also have Spice's gelding who is coming up 4 in the spring, Street was started this fall under saddle and also bareback pad, I have worked with him in the round pen with the pad and halter just at a walk so far, a friend uses a saddle/bridle on him.
I am not a trainer but unless someone does something how are they to get experience? Whether a person is 15-50 they all don't have the same experience.....I give the OP credit for doing this, she has gotten help with a trainer according to her and she says she has listened to some of the posts on here......don't be so hard on her because she wants to do something and gain more experience by doing it....


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, I used to start them off bare back, usually just three or four rides in the yard before I would start them in a saddle and get to the real training. I guess, now I sit and think about it. I started them bareback just to gradually get them used to stuff, and probably partly trying to show off too, but hay I was young and cocky; these days though, I don’t care about that and prefer to do it with a saddle for the reasons I stated before. And people starting them bareback doesn’t really impress me like its some exceptional skill or anything, I think a lot of the NH crowd think its some natural bonding thing or some rubbish. And I have to say I agree with what Kayty said before about teaching them to buck by getting thrown. Not all horses will learn to buck through throwing a rider the first time, but there are definitely those that will; one of the three I have been working on before I went to Jordan was like that, thankfully I have stuck to her every time so far, but if she got a win on you I think she'd get to bucking.


As far as Breeze starting her own horse, provided she is willing to shut up and listen to a horse trainer when she needs it, and she is under the trainers supervision, particularly in the early stages, and the early stages of different phases in the training, she should be OK. She is right, we all had to start somewhere. I trained my first horse at 12, I was supervised by an experienced horseman for the lot of it, and I was the only person that ever rode her till she broke her leg. And she was TERIBLE!Granted, she had an attitude problem from the start, she was hard headed and a bit mean, but then the training I gave here didn’t do much to fix any of that. 


Once again Breeze, I don’t mean to sound mean or flip off your experience, but you keep saying that respect isn't a problem, that you have it now. Be careful; horses don’t work like that, you will have to be re-enforcing that horses submission to you with everything you do with it. If it so much as reaches for a feed bucket while its in your hand, or sticks for a second before giving to a rein or your leg, take it as a warning that you might have to do some more respect building. And don’t worry, when you said the post was about saddle or no saddle, not about respect, the point is that it ALL comes down to respect. 


Honestly, I'm not sure if you can or cant start this horse, I doubt there’s any objective reason why you couldn’t with the right help. All Id say is try to be open minded and if your horse trainer says something and you feel the urge to say “yeah I know that!” try to bite your tongue and keep your mouth shut, even if you do know it, it cant hurt to listen again, and again and again. 


Once again, good luck with it, try not to get hurt, and remember, this is a beginner horse, hell the first 10 should be beginner horses, actually every horse I start I feel like a beginner, but they keep getting better. Never stop learning, and its better to learn from the mistakes of others rather than make the mistakes yourself.


----------



## tbrantley (Mar 6, 2011)

I have not been keeping up with all your posts. How long have you been riding? How many hours / miles have you ridden on a horse? What time of experience is it, trail riding, arena or another discipline? 

My parents didn't have any experience with riding but I had a lot of hours on a horse before I started training. Like I said, I was not alone with the horse during any of the riding process. I think I had over a thousand riding hours on a horse before I started training my horses. I am not talking about riding an arena hours, I am talking about trail miles over all different types of terrain. I also was very athletic and had ridden many miles bareback. Jumping ditches, trees and racing my friends that were riding in saddles. I spend a lot of time talking with trainers and working with them before I ever trained my first one. I still work closely with trainers and I learn something new all the time. I also know that it is very hard to retrain a horse that has bad habits. I prefer to trained my horses because I want them to be safe and I expect certain things from them. I don't let my horses eat grass with a bit in their mouth. When they are saddled up they know that it is all business. I don't allow them to get into my personnel space and I am very strict about them standing still when I am getting on and off. I have high expectations for my horses and it is not always easy to get them there. I hope that you will work with someone as you train this first horse. Not, just some of the time but until you have at least a hundred hours of actual riding time on this horse. Maybe your parents can hire a trainer to work with you for a Christmas present. This is something that is very risky even for more experience trainers. I still don't ride a young horse without someone around. Who am I kidding, I don't ride an experience trail horse without someone else around. I know too many people that have been seriously injured riding a horse. My husband was riding on a trail ride and a tree branch broke off and hit him in the head. It was a very serious situation and if he had been by himself, well I don't want to think what could of happen. 

Just use a lot of common sense and make sure you always have someone with you when you work with a horse.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow.....Ive been thinking a bit more on this....and you know what irks me the most about all of this.......many of us have had to g through the school of hard knocks to learn what we know and value as good knowledge to have. Here is a fifteen year old girl who has a horse (that's a big deal....my folks never got me a horse$$) and is getting good solid advice from most of us folks here....for FREE....and is blowing everyone off.......yet most of us are doing her a favor by letting her know before hand the challenges and dangers this whole scenario poses to both herself and the horse.......

Go ahead, do it your way, learn the hard way.....I just can't wait to read your next thread that you type wanting to know how to fix some major issue.........

It's a PRIVELEDGE to own a horse, NOT A RIGHT.....don't blow it.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Muppetgirl said:


> You state that your parents do not ride....the how the heck would they know if this is a good idea or not? Get them to pay for a trainer who can start colts....or else they will be paying for medical and vet bills.....
> 
> Sorry, but I've read nearlly all of your posts and threads....and I have to be honest and say that the only thing you will be breaking is your neck....or the horses. Grow up, use some common sense and do the filly some justice and get her a good start in life.....because you know what happens to poorly broke horses who are dangerous, ignorant or half *** broke and unmanageable.....the end up in the killing pen.....do her a favor and get her broke properly......


Just because my parents do not ride, does not mean they know nothing about horses. They stopped riding because of injuries from car accidents. They know plenty about horses.


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Preach it, sistah!
That was to muppet girl who has hit it so far in the head its got brain damage.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

come on, you guys keep telling her to grow up but you aren't acting any better.....


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, but bitterness kind of jades you, ya know? Giving good quality advice time and time again... Only for someone to snub you in the face and tell you you're wrong. 

Well, again, the ER has places for people like that.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Part of being a grown up is about honesty....being honest with YOURSELF and with OTHERS.....

How's this for honesty: Breezy what are you going to do when this happens? Or won't this happen to you? Watch:







Boy, that was all unicorn farts and butterfly sparkles wasn't it?


----------



## Natural Saddlebred Gal (Oct 12, 2012)

It sounds like you are in the process of establishing a good relationship on the ground with your horse... which will eventually translate onto her back in time. The key is to make sure that you establish the relationship on the ground FIRST because if you don't have trust on the ground... you sure as heck aren't going to have it on a horse's back... saddle or no saddle. 

Use a bareback pad... and any other riding paraphernalia... brldle, leadrope, halter, saddle, saddle pad, etc... as teaching "tools" first. Don't just throw something on and expect your horse to know "why" it's there. Use rhythm and repetition... and don't just throw something on the back of your horse and expect him/her to "get used to it" over time. How would you feel if you were minding your own business one day and your best friend came over and without even explaining anything... or even asking how you FELT about it, started putting a snowsuite on you in the middle of the hottest day in the summer? If you didn't understand what was going on, wouldn't you be a little upset... maybe a little apprehensive to what in the world your friend was up to? You might even get a little angry. This is how a horse feels when it comes time to "break" ( so hate that term... break what? their back? their spirit? their mind?) them... if they don't understand, they will react instead of respond. That is when you need to have a language that supersedes all species... one where your actions speak much more clearly than your words. 

I rarely ride my horses... not because I don't want to or like to... but I so enjoy building that strong relationship on the ground that riding has become secondary. And when I do decide to ride, it is with a bareback pad and bitless rope hackamore. My horses see me coming with their tack and they go over and stand by the mounting block and wait for me to get there, lowering their head for the hackamore to be placed and standing quietly while the bareback pad is put on... and away we go. I have never once had a horse try to off me and I've been riding for over 20 years using these same techniques and starting horses over and over.. But the techniques methods are not mine. They belong to Pat Parelli. And while there may be those of you out there that "poo poo" those methods... which I am fully aware of do not "belong" to him... the philosophy is the same... build the relationship with your horse first... THEN get on. What Parelli did was to put it in a format that worked best for me. You don't need "Parelli this" or "Parelli that"... but you do need to know the basic principles to help you teach your horse to be the best partner he/she can be... and to teach you to be the best leader for your horse. Best of luck...


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

tbrantley said:


> I have not been keeping up with all your posts. How long have you been riding? How many hours / miles have you ridden on a horse? What time of experience is it, trail riding, arena or another discipline?
> 
> My parents didn't have any experience with riding but I had a lot of hours on a horse before I started training. Like I said, I was not alone with the horse during any of the riding process. I think I had over a thousand riding hours on a horse before I started training my horses. I am not talking about riding an arena hours, I am talking about trail miles over all different types of terrain. I also was very athletic and had ridden many miles bareback. Jumping ditches, trees and racing my friends that were riding in saddles. I spend a lot of time talking with trainers and working with them before I ever trained my first one. I still work closely with trainers and I learn something new all the time. I also know that it is very hard to retrain a horse that has bad habits. I prefer to trained my horses because I want them to be safe and I expect certain things from them. I don't let my horses eat grass with a bit in their mouth. When they are saddled up they know that it is all business. I don't allow them to get into my personnel space and I am very strict about them standing still when I am getting on and off. I have high expectations for my horses and it is not always easy to get them there. I hope that you will work with someone as you train this first horse. Not, just some of the time but until you have at least a hundred hours of actual riding time on this horse. Maybe your parents can hire a trainer to work with you for a Christmas present. This is something that is very risky even for more experience trainers. I still don't ride a young horse without someone around. Who am I kidding, I don't ride an experience trail horse without someone else around. I know too many people that have been seriously injured riding a horse. My husband was riding on a trail ride and a tree branch broke off and hit him in the head. It was a very serious situation and if he had been by himself, well I don't want to think what could of happen.
> 
> Just use a lot of common sense and make sure you always have someone with you when you work with a horse.



I am not sure how many hours I have riding but I will tell you it is a lot and here is what I have done while riding:

-mountains (rocky mountain trail rides in BC)
-trail riding in northern saskatchewan
-trail riding in soutern saskatchewan (flatts, no trees)
-Barrel Racing and gymkanna 
-western pleasure in shows
-4-H when I was younger
-through water and swimming with horses
-riding in pastures, corrals, fields and arenas
-wild pony races in rodeos

I have ridden in all of those scenarios more then once. If you don't know what the wild pony race is, it is for younger people, like 8-18 and you ride unbroke ponies in the arena one at a time with your partners (1 rider, 2 people who hold the pony) 

I am not sure if I can get a trainer to come out to the farm to help me all the time as there is really no one around here besides a few people. 

I will ride with a helmet all the time when I am breaking her, and once she is broke.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Honey , a helmet is not going to save you from getting a broken neck , or being paralyzed because you've fell wrong on your back


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> Honey , a helmet is not going to save you from getting a broken neck , or being paralyzed because you've fell wrong on your back


I never said it would. I have a question for you though...

Why do you keep on saying I will get hurt??? Yes it can be a possibility, but chances are, I won't get seriously hurt if I do it right, which I am planning on doing.

I cannot believe you. It is people like you that will get hurt doing something and people like you who nobody wants to talk to because you are rude.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

When I was your age I was learning to start colts. 

If I would of asked my mentors questions,them reply and fire back with a know-it-all attitude I would of got my *** beat or handed a horse that would have put me in my place.

If you don't want to hear the answer why bother asking a question?


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Being rude and honest are two different things . Being dumped can happen to anyone ! Luckily I haven't fell since I was 12 and I'm 25 , but that doesn't mean when I go on a trail with my horse something might spook him and he buck me off or something . You should always ride with your guard up , at least that's what I've been taught. Being that you're breaking this horse I am pretty confident in saying you will fall , once , twice , hell maybe three times . Do you expect the horse to just let you get on here and everything be all peaches and cream ?! No , she is going to react . The only other thing I would keep in mind and don't take this the wrong way , is that horses shouldn't carry more than 15%-20% of their weight , including the saddle and stuff. I myself am a chunky person and I have a stocky TWH that I ride . I don't mean that to be offensive .


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Thinking you won't get hurt is pretty ignorant, imo. 

If not during the training, then the holes afterwards will do it surely. 

No one is free from the all magical pain faerie. Once you learn that lesson then maybe people will take you more seriously and you will appear less arrogant.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> Thinking you won't get hurt is pretty ignorant, imo.
> 
> If not during the training, then the holes afterwards will do it surely.
> 
> No one is free from the all magical pain faerie. Once you learn that lesson then maybe people will take you more seriously and you will appear less arrogant.


I know I will fall, and get hurt plenty of times, I am saying I will probably not get so terribly injured it will stop me from riding ever again. I know she will throw me probably more then once, but I just need to stay on and show her she can't do that.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> Being rude and honest are two different things . Being dumped can happen to anyone ! Luckily I haven't fell since I was 12 and I'm 25 , but that doesn't mean when I go on a trail with my horse something might spook him and he buck me off or something . You should always ride with your guard up , at least that's what I've been taught. Being that you're breaking this horse I am pretty confident in saying you will fall , once , twice , hell maybe three times . Do you expect the horse to just let you get on here and everything be all peaches and cream ?! No , she is going to react . The only other thing I would keep in mind and don't take this the wrong way , is that horses shouldn't carry more than 15%-20% of their weight , including the saddle and stuff. I myself am a chunky person and I have a stocky TWH that I ride . I don't mean that to be offensive .


I know the possibilities that can happen


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Alllllll righty!:?


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I just read a thread you had where you were asking how to teach a horse to lounge ...and you're wanting to break one ?!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Calming Melody said:


> I just read a thread you had where you were asking how to teach a horse to lounge ...and you're wanting to break one ?!


All the horses I have ever had were pretty good at naturally knowing how to lounge -- now, lunging, that's another story :lol:


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> I just read a thread you had where you were asking how to teach a horse to lounge ...and you're wanting to break one ?!


I didn't post a thread on how to teach a horse to lunge?!?!

I know how to teach a horse to lunge and I definatly did not post that.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

oops typo....haha that does make a bit of difference *slaps forehead* ..I would say it's the blonde in me but I'm not blonde haha


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> oops typo....haha that does make a bit of difference *slaps forehead* ..I would say it's the blonde in me but I'm not blonde haha


What????


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/teaching-horse-lunge-144723/



Breezy2011 said:


> I didn't post a thread on how to teach a horse to lunge?!?!
> 
> I know how to teach a horse to lunge and I definatly did not post that.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

that one comment was the thatmcpack...I went to all threads posted by you and that's where I found it ...it was on your profile 
Breezy2011
User Horses
Foal
Teaching a Horse To Lunge.
I have a coming 2 year old quarter horse filly. I have done a lot, in fact most of the ground work completed but I have not done any lunging, I have gotten her to yeild her hind quarters ( although she only does it if I annoy her by tapping them.) She is not scared of the whip or rope and will not flee if I swing them around or tap her. She is however very respectful of my boundries.

Anyways. Any tips on how to train a horse to lunge?

P.S. I know it is not good to lunge a young horse too much.
Like

Location: Saskatchewan Canada • Posts: 207 • Join Date: Nov 2012 • Gender: Female • Horses:


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

that one comment was the thatmcpack...I went to all threads posted by you and that's where I found it ...it was on your profile 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/teaching-horse-lunge-144723/


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> I never said it would. I have a question for you though...
> 
> Why do you keep on saying I will get hurt??? Yes it can be a possibility, but chances are, I won't get seriously hurt if I do it right, which I am planning on doing.
> 
> I cannot believe you. It is people like you that will get hurt doing something and people like you who nobody wants to talk to because you are rude.


Because to think you won't get seriously hurt if you do things right, is completely wrong.

Even the best riders can get seriously injured, even when they do things right. Take Courtney King-Dye for example, who suffered a traumatic brain injury because the horse tripped. She was an Olympic level grand prix dressage rider. 

Every horse can trip (more so when they are young, inexperienced, and unbalanced), every horse can break a leg, colic suddenly (I know at least one person who had their leg broken when the horse threw it self to the ground because it was colicing), or just plain drop dead.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright since it's clearly impossible to talk you out of this.

Look up Clinton Anderson and find his method. If you can show all of the work he does, the yielding, lunging for respect, flexing, desensitizing, as well at the other maneuvers that advance from there...Then you will be ready to start this colt. maybe.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

i have looked up clinton anderson and can already do some of the stuff he does. not al because i havent really tried doing all, but some


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would highly suggest doing it all.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Breezy2011 said:


> In a year I will be riding my horse a lot, but this spring I am breaking her and I want to know what you think on breaking her bareback first.
> 
> I have a very close relationship with my horse, I got her almost 4 months ago as a wild yearling. I think her birthdate is in January, so now she is almost 2. She is really nice and calm, stands still for as long as you want her to.
> 
> ...


I've read thru most of the posts. I'm not going to touch the topic of whether or not you have enough experience to do it. I think that's been covered enough. 

When I started our two young ones, I think I had the perfect setup without knowing it. The barn had 4 grooming stalls. They were just big enough for you and a horse to be in without being squeezed. There was a hay manger with a tie down. The walls on the sides were about waist high. 

One thing I would like to mention is that the two that I did start, we had since one was 6 weeks old and the other was 6 months old. Both I had worked with on the ground for most of the time we had them so I knew (or thought) I had respect. Respect on the ground does not mean respect under saddle. Some but not complete. 

I started by leaning over them and slowly increased my weight on their back. I did that by lifting myself with one leg one the wall of the stall. I faced the horse and put my foot back and on top of the wall. I lifted myself with that leg until I could lay over the horse. Slow and steady. Once they were comfortable with me laying across and sitting on them, we took them into the round pen and I would "ride" them/let them walk around. 

So to answer your question about starting bareback, yes, it can be done. However, when I actually started to ride them, or control their movement and train them, I used a saddle. Even if you have a great seat and balance, a saddle will help you stay on immensely. I will admit that I came off both ways but having a saddle, I was able to stay on better. 

From my understanding, any horse that the actual birthdate is unknown, they are said to turn in January. This also applies to some associations. That is why most breed for early spring. A foal born in the spring will have more time for training than one in the fall since both would be considered 1 year old in January. 

You could start to break her in the spring: getting her used to the saddle and having weight on her for short periods. I would not ride her, especially for any length of time. Growth plates do not close until they are around 5 years old. That is why you should not start jumping a horse before that. Personally, I would give her another year before starting her. Waiting the extra time will help insure a sound horse in the future. Starting her too early could easily cause health issues. Don't rush things. You'll have many years of riding with her even with waiting an extra year. Take that year and establish an impeccable foundation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> Why do you keep on saying I will get hurt??? Yes it can be a possibility, but chances are, I won't get seriously hurt if I do it right, which I am planning on doing.


Doing it 'right' won't prevent you from being hurt. I broke three 2yo's on the station this year, and they were all pretty good. I got them to the point where we could w/t/c/g in the arena, sidepass and back up, canter leads, and we were riding out successfully. 

I would say it was done 'right'.

One filly was quite hot, but had never offered a buck despite being a bit girthy. One day we were cantering in the arena, I asked for a stop, she hit a clod of sand, and over she went. She faceplanted and rolled on top of me. I wrenched my knee and was out of action for a week, and still have pain some 5 months on. All because she is a baby and doesn't have good balance.

Same filly another day. Warming her up to go out on a small muster. she was going pretty reliably at this point - w/t/c all on a loose rein, good stop. We had done some walk/trot, nice and relaxed. I asked for a canter and BAM of she went bucking. She nearly had me off but I caught a handful of mane and saved myself (Note to self, don't' hog manes on breakers LOL). I had a massive bruise on one leg where I gripped the knee roll. 

So please; Don't rely on doing things correctly to ensure you won't be hurt. Young horses are unpredictable, and often the quietest ones are the ones that will go along well and then one day just explode.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Deschutes said:


> Alright. Want an example?
> 
> I was stupid rode a horse bareback on the trails without a helmet. She was green, barn and buddy sour. I was stupid rode her through the trails alone.
> 
> ...


So, the person watching this did exactly what to save the woman's face?

Seems like every time I wanted to do something as a kid, my mom would tell me a story about somebody she knew who did the same thing and was forever maimed or killed (I love my mom, but by age 15 I had learned to disregard her stories). I think the girl understands she could "get her eye poked out" breaking this horse. She's asking for help and advice. Some of you have gotten pretty rude and condescending to her. She has a right to be offended. If you don't believe me, just go back and read your posts and pretend they were directed at you!

Look, folks, there are an awful lot of us who broke our first horses at 15 and didn't hardly get killed at all! Since most of us were 15 once, we should all be aware that sarcasm and harsh criticism isn't helpful. Neither are horror stories that _almost_ happened.

Breezy, you have received some good info in this and other threads (along with some that is pretty thin). I especially liked what Wild spot has posted. Saddlebags is another who know's what he's saying. Cherie is another. Look up their stuff. You can do this if you read, study, and pay attention...and accept constructive criticism (ignore sarcasm). You *are* going to have problems along the way. You *will* get hurt a time or two. You will not do everything right with this horse and she may end up being a knothead that you will not be happy with in the end. Still, we all had to start somewhere. Just be careful.

The first horse I broke and trained was a 1/2 arab/qh stallion I raised from about 6 months old. I was 14 when we got him. We had a couple of goat kids that lived in the pasture where we kept him and other horses. The goats would jump onto some barrels we had in the pasture, then would jump onto the horses' backs and walk around. The horses seemed to like it. Must've been like a massage or something. Anyway, I didn't have any problem breaking that one to a saddle. I won't say I did everything right. He bucked with me sometimes at first, but never put his heart into it and never got me off. We had a great time together. The summer I broke him I was 16. I rode him two hours almost every morning all that summer. The lessons I learned from him have stayed with me to this day, mostly from mistakes I made in his training. I didn't know much about training then, and probably don't know half as much as I think I do now, but I look back and recognize things that I did wrong and am better able to do things right now. Again, you have to start somewhere.

Having said that...I would break her to a saddle first. I hate hitting the ground!:lol:


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry. I missed that bit. 

He pulled her away from the horse before he landed.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

themacpack said:


> All the horses I have ever had were pretty good at naturally knowing how to lounge -- now, lunging, that's another story :lol:


Actually, if you'll look it up, lunging is what you do when you jump at something, like an defensive lineman does when the ball is hiked. Lounging is what you do in a lounge chair. Longeing is what you do to train a horse.

I had to look it up, too.:lol:


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

thenrie said:


> Actually, if you'll look it up, lunging is what you do when you jump at something, like an defensive lineman does when the ball is hiked. Lounging is what you do in a lounge chair. Longeing is what you do to train a horse.
> 
> I had to look it up, too.:lol:


Only in America ;-) It's lungeing elsewhere in the English speaking world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

Shoot...I say go for it. I mean, the amount of people I know who have successfully broken many horses and can no longer ride due to _riding _injuries is only about a dozen, but so what? I'm sure your case is much different and you will get fantastic results. Bareback? No problem. It's quite obvious that you possess the athletic strength and agility required to stay on a misbehaving horse, so what's the question here? I won't ride my 5 year old horse bareback at anything more than a light trot, for fear of causing permanent damage to his back before he is fully grown, but I'm sure you've developed the strength and skills necessary to maintain a secure seat through any type of gait. Happy trails!

It also seems that your parents must have fabulous health insurance as well, seeing as how people who don't even ride horses possess the knowledge to put their young daughter on a green horse without blinking an eye. Doctors are great and all, but a hoof to the face can really ruin your day.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Breezy you can break your horse yourself at 15 I did it myself but please please have someone there with you so just encase she blows up on you there someone there to help and not the first couple ride the first several weeks maybe a few months. I've trained many young horses over the years and let me tell you you can't trust the young ones. Sometimes you can be walking along just fine then next thing you know your bucked of cause they thought something was scary. Very simple things can send a young horse over the edge sometimes. Now over the years I've gotten pretty fine tuned to horsey body language plus my training skill is miles and miles better than when I was a teenager. But just make sure you take everything slow. Start off with desensitizing her to stuff on her back maybe put some hand pressure on her back. Prentend your about to jump on her from the ground getting her used to an bit of pressure on her back and your movement next to her. But I don't see how you can be that "close" at only owning her for 4 months at this stage in the relationship I'd say she has decent trust but I wouldn't confuse that as close. It takes a year or so to genuinely start to become close with a horse. Like for example my two colts Jet was born here and I've had Jackpot for 4 almost 5 months. Now jackpot wasn't handled much till he came home with me and jet has been handled since he was a month old on. Now in the time Jackpot has been with me I've done a fair amount of work with him just getting some good manners on him and just getting used to being handled. Spent a lot of time just hanging out and petting him. Now in this time he's gone from being scared of me to actually seeking me out and letting me pet on him and his manners are pretty decent now. But I wouldn't say we were close yet in our relationship. We're at the gaining trust and respect stage definitely but there's still some time before he's going to truly trust me but were building out relationship daily. To me true closeness is a bond that takes a lot if time a bond that where the horse and owner both have great amounts of trust and faith in the other. Now jet we a fairlu close when I come to the pasture he comes running as soon as he sees me and is the first to greet me. Jet follows me everywhere and always wants my attention if I'd let him. Now over the 18 months of his life we've developed a great relationship and he trusts me to do all kinds of crazy training things with him and he has great manners and he's very willing to try out new things cause of the bond we've established. Jackpot on the other hand is usually the last to come to me in the pasture ana when we do new things he's a lot more hesitant but he's got a good willing nature so after he's a little cautious he does what I ask. Now in a year i bet he will be just like Jet he just needs time and patience. Another way to think of this is would you say you were close with a person you only met 4 months ago? Learning to distinguish the diffenrence in horse/human relations is part on growing with a horse and if you notice the difference it will be a lot safer for you.
Now although Jet's progressing well and I think breaking him to ride will be easy, when I start to ride him lightly this summer you think I'm just gonna blindly trust he's gonna not have any problems. NO! I always assume the possibility of injury when getting on any young or strange horse. Even though I've done a lot to prepare him to ride there always a possibility he could hurt me. But I strive to reduce my chances as much a possible but there still the possibility of injury. That's why I say have someone around. When I ride a young horse now someone can't always be around but usually I'll call my mom or boyfriend and say hey I'm getting on this horse at this time and in an hour call and check on me if I don't answer come and make sure I'm not hurt please. So like I said be careful don't let that assumed closeness be your ticket to injury. That kind of accident happens all the time, beginning horse owners think they're close with their baby until a nice dose of reality hits them the hard way. Now I'm not saying your filly dislikes you but I'm promise your at the trust building stage in your relationship I guarantee you your not as close as you think you are. The only horses I'd say that I'm truly close with are Pepper and Joy because I've owned them since they were weanlings and Pep is 12 and Joy is 10. And even so Pepper more so than Joy. Pepper is my living proof that you can train a horse as a teenager but I had the help of more experienced horsemen and horsewomen to help me along the way. You have the opportunity to have a truly close bond with your young filly over the years as you both grow up together. I think that you can train her as long as your careful.

So here's my advice in a nutshell for you and your filly.
1. ALWAYS assume when your working with a horse the possibility of injury.
2. Now THINK what are ways that I can prevent those injuries cause broken bones are no fun. Hmmm.
3. Now think about thepossibible holes in training both you and your filly. A major hole that I see is your teenage invincibility. Another is I'd look your ACTUAL closeness and bond I think you will realize what I said earlier is where your at. You've done a lot with her so far and she sounds a lot better but you have miles to go. 
4. Accepting mortality to become better and safer horsewoman.
5. Now that mortality is accepted brighter happier future and bond with Breeze.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

If you can easily borrow a saddle, why wouldn't you _at least_ incorporate it into your own training process (everyone has their "own" way of doing things, IMO)? At some point it is highly likely you will want him/her to accept a saddle - even if for no other reason than going camping, for example. 

But, if I _were_ going to start a younster bareback, which I am not....I would find a freshly plowed field and work them reasoably hard in it before I got on...and I would get on in the _middle_ of the field.  It is hard work just walking in thick soft dirt....might as well "up your chances" of staying on and in control.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I kinda agree with Breezy. My daughter is 15 also so I know all about overconfidence and foolhardiness, but when I was that age you all would have disagreed wit me too. Unfortunately, she has to learn from her own mistakes and maybe she will prove everyone wrong. 15 year olds bounce better than the older of us lol. Good luck with your horse honey!


----------



## Supamu (Dec 29, 2012)

My advice: Long rein do hours and hours of this in the yard then out on the trail, long rein until you are bored silly and tired out then do some more. I admire your determination to do this on your own but get some help. You will need someone else experienced to talk things through with and help when you are ready to lean over and put some weight on her back. Don't be fooled into thinking she is too quiet to play up. She is likely quiet getting cuddles in the paddock, but when you start asking her to do things she doesn't want to do it may be a different story. Good luck.


----------

